# National Harbor?



## GregT (Jan 3, 2015)

All,

Can we book Wyndham National Harbor via WM?  I am pre Nov-2006 owner if that is relevant -- I only have iPhone for two days and can't check online.  DW expressing interest in Washington DC trip with kids in June 2016 and this is a logical property. 

Please advise and thx!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 3, 2015)

WVO owners should have priority, before availability ever gets to" Club-Let's Screw Resale Purchasers" and offer it to resort or legacy purchasers of another system first.

If I am not mistaken, nothing has been programmed, so you have to call in to a CSR to cross book, so use up some of those unlimited minutes


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2015)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Can we book Wyndham National Harbor via WM?  I am pre Nov-2006 owner if that is relevant -- I only have iPhone for two days and can't check online.  DW expressing interest in Washington DC trip with kids in June 2016 and this is a logical property.
> 
> ...



Yes you can use the internal exchange called Club Pass, but you have to wait until 9 months ahead of your desired check in to do it.  

Other possibilities would be RCI or a direct exchange with a Wyndham owner that wants a Worldmark vacation Or you could make a deal with a Wyndham owner who also owns Worldmark. He or She might accept Worldmark credits in payment for a rental

The easy way would be to rent from a Wyndham owner.

I would not wait for Club Pass, Remember the ony two timeshares in the DC area are Old Town and National Harbor.  Washington DC in June (after school is out for the summer) is a hot ticket. I would be worried that the place may be 100% booked.


----------



## LLW (Jan 4, 2015)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Can we book Wyndham National Harbor via WM?  I am pre Nov-2006 owner if that is relevant -- I only have iPhone for two days and can't check online.  DW expressing interest in Washington DC trip with kids in June 2016 and this is a logical property.
> 
> ...



Yes, via
1. ongoing search at RCI (put in now), 
2. Club Pass (starting at 9 months), or
3. Direct trade with a Wyndham  Vacation Resorts owner (start working on it now),

in that order.


----------



## GregT (Jan 5, 2015)

All,

Thank you all for the suggestions -- they are appreciated.   We may pursue a Direct Exchange with a Wyndham owner, and also look at RCI trades -- all good options.

I think it will be a great trip (assuming it firms up) and would look forward to visiting DC with the kids!

Best,

Greg


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't think RCI is going to get you National Harbor in June unless maybe you are looking at the first 2 weeks.  I have had an ongoing search for 2015 for quite some time (mid June-mid August) and nothing has matched.  

Another option would be to do 5-7 days in Williamsburg (or some other fairly nearby location- Massanutten, Virginia Beach, etc) and then add 3 nights hotel stay in DC before or after.  Even if you need 2 rooms, it might be a better option.  National Harbor is a nice resort but it isn't the most convenient for exploring DC.


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 5, 2015)

I actually think you WILL find availability via Club Pass if you want to. I checked for this year - full weeks even up to and including July 4th are still available for this year, less than 6 months away.

You are MUCH more likely to find availability at National Harbor than you are at Old Town Alexandria. Although National Harbor is newer, OTA is favored because the point cost is lower and it's better located (across the street from King Street Metro). But even at OTA if you are quick you should be able to transact through Club Pass. Whether you should is a different question (besides the $99 fee, I don't know how either of these resorts stack up in terms of WM credit costs). 

You would think it might be a tough reservation, but unless you're looking for a 4BR presidential July 4th weekend, you should find availability at 9 months. To test it you might try calling and seeing what you could find now for this year (and obviously you could do it earlier for next year).


----------

